# DIY headlight bracket



## Eric_B (Nov 21, 2018)

I made a ratrod like headlight from an old tractor light, now the question is how can I attach it to the bike? I would like to get it to sit a little above the fender, is there an existing bracket that attaches to the neck that would except the bolt on the bottom of the light?


----------



## morton (Nov 21, 2018)

Eric_B said:


> I made a ratrod like headlight from an old tractor light, now the question is how can I attach it to the bike? I would like to get it to sit a little above the fender, is there an existing bracket that attaches to the neck that would except the bolt on the bottom of the light?
> 
> View attachment 905534
> 
> View attachment 905535




I've seen front mounted carriers that attach to the stem just under the bottom bearing race. Perhaps you could modify one of these by cutting off the carrier and using what's left for your mount.  And for that matter I also seen front carriers that attach on top of the stem just under the lock "nut."  Use of of these and attach a piece of metal the length that enables you to mount the light at your desired height.

Of course there could be something of which I am not aware that will make attaachment much easier.  Others may know.


----------



## MotoMagz (Feb 4, 2019)

If bolt is long enough. You could slide a seat post frame clamp over your handlebars and then insert light bolt and a nut on the underside. It will be off center like picture


----------



## Henryford2 (Feb 4, 2019)

MotoMagz, is this your build? Great looking bike, nice job. If so, what frame did you use? Did you build the front truss rod fork? What fork did you originally use? Are those Worksman wheels? Thanks


----------



## Deebo (Mar 15, 2019)

Try a reflector bracket like the photo. Your best bet is to use one that goes between the bearing cone and the top lock nut above the headset. I will post a photo of it soon as I find one. U can use it on the bottom of the headset.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 16, 2019)

The headlight looks heavy-duty, and might be fairly heavy in weight too.
For the bike shown, perhaps some *truss rod supports* might help, (in the mounting of a headlight just above the fender).

The light could be attached to a piece of flat bar (1 thru-hole), and with each end bent 90-degrees and drilled for two more fasteners.
Then the bar could be attached to the truss rods, via commercial P-clamps (or R-clamps, etc.).
The reason for the two bends, is just so the angle of the light can be adjusted just right, rotating about the R-L axis of the 2 clamp screws.

Might not work so simply, if the light fixture is too much wider than the separation of the truss rods.


----------



## 5760rj (May 12, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The headlight looks heavy-duty, and might be fairly heavy in weight too.
> For the bike shown, perhaps some *truss rod supports* might help, (in the mounting of a headlight just above the fender).
> 
> The light could be attached to a piece of flat bar (1 thru-hole), and with each end bent 90-degrees and drilled for two more fasteners.
> ...



how about this.....


----------



## whopperchopper (Nov 1, 2019)

I just made a bracket out of flat stock.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 2, 2019)

whopperchopper said:


> I just made a bracket out of flat stock.
> 
> View attachment 1089207



I like it. Did you just replace the handle bar bolt with a longer one and some tubing too?


----------



## whopperchopper (Nov 2, 2019)

Shawn Michael said:


> I like it. Did you just replace the handle bar bolt with a longer one and some tubing too?



Kept the bolt but replaced the nut with a 3/8" x16 coupling long nut. Tighten the bars as normal and then use a bolt to attach the bracket.








						Hillman 3/8"-16 Stainless Steel Coupling Nut (6-Pack)-45134 - The Home Depot
					

Hex Coupling Nuts are defined by their elongated hexagonal shape, and are used to connect two pieces of threaded material at opposite ends. These nuts are made to be highly enduring and able to suit the



					www.googleadservices.com


----------

